# Longest low Tech tank set up



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

9 years and counting


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

sure I will take a pic of it tommrow but heres a pic of one running for 3 years now.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

My 55g is 3-5 years old . I don't know how long Ive had it set up so most of the time I just say its 3 years old.

And my 20g is around 2? years old.




> Just so much easier to break down and start over then to redo or fix problems


On this point I have to disagree with you. One of the cool things about low tech tanks is the longer you have it up and running the nicer it will get.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had a 2 gal Goldfish bowl with some vals in it for more than 15 years. I love that thing. it is good looking, clean and algae free. The val's stay pretty stunted too.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have had a 55g with 2 Blood Parrots, Rhino and starlight BN Plecs, Marbled Syno and about 20 or so assorted cories running for about 5-6 yrs now and I still like it.

I thought I had a pic, ill take some later.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice testimonies guys, thanks. Mine will be 2 years next month, although I had problems with it until the tank reached an equilibrium least year.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Well ok I guess I need to make a pledge not to break down anymore tanks for a long while. lol (however I well add some plants to the 20 gallon and the 5 that is doing so poorly.:icon_cool )
Do you buy new plants for these tanks from time to time or just let what you have fight it out?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have Anubis and Java fern in mine so theres no "fighting" at all. I just let it grow untill its too bushy/crowded looking, thin out and rescape (about every year to year and a half).


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dr.tran said:


> 9 years and counting


Thats unbelievable, 9 years!!!!????!!!!! :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> I have Anubis and Java fern in mine so theres no "fighting" at all. I just let it grow untill its too bushy/crowded looking, thin out and rescape (about every year to year and a half).


I do just about the same thing and add new plants now and then.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> I do just about the same thing and add new plants now and then.


Yup, it's very rare these days though. Im pretty sure I have almost all the varietes of these species.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

mine was about 10 months for the longest.


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

my 55gallon community tank went unchanged for 11 years.............then I decided to pull out the plastic plants and go "planted"...............we'll see where it goes from here!


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Sort of thought there would be more people with long running planted low tech tanks. Guess I'm not the only one that redoes their tanks a lot. lol


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

ok sorry for the delay but here is my very first planted tank that has been running for 9 years so far. 

No ferts, regular gravel, and lights? thats sunshine. Also no heater. It doesn't look so good in the winter but it still able to keep going.


----------



## addo (Apr 20, 2007)

My last tank was up 10 years maybe, nothing special just plain old gravel, a pair of bulbs, easy plants and fish.


----------

